# Commsec W-8BEN Form Enquiry



## adrianchy (9 February 2017)

Hi guys, i have a question regarding the W-8BEN FORM that i have to scan in to Commsec due to tax purposes. I am not a citizen of Australia. How do i fill up the form? I've called the customer service of Commsec and according to them, i would need a signature from a police, accountant, or a teacher. Please help!


----------



## Knobby22 (9 February 2017)

Try a chemist. Make sure you have passport.


----------

